# كيفية تصنيع زهره سائله معطره للغسالات العاديه والاوتوماتيك



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوه الاعزاء فى منتدانا الكريم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته اود ان انوه اننى بصدد كتابة موضوع جديد بعد موضوعاتى السابقه نظرا للاقبال الكريم من قبل اخوانى الكرام فى المنتدى على المشاركه فى الموضوعات التى كتبتها سابقا وهو عن كيفية تصنيع زهره سائله معطره و منعمه للملابس و خافضه للرغوه .فارجو من اخوانى الكرام المشاركين فى المنتدى الرد فاذا وجدت اقبالا فى الردود و اهتماما ساكتب عن تفاصيل التركيبه فى اقرب وقت ممكن وشاكر لكم جميعا.اخوكم ابو مسلم الخرسانى:73::12::75::20::77:


----------



## أويو المصري (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ونحن في انتظارك يا ابا مسلم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

نحن فى اشد النتظار وجزاك الله خيرا على التواصل


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (21 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه المره ساكتب بالعاميه لعل الاخوه المشاركين فى الملتقى ان يشاركوا معنا بارائهم البنائه(ايه يا جماعه انتوا عايزين تركيبات فقط حتى بدون مجهود فى الرد على الموضوعات) اخوانى الاعزاء لن اكتب اى تركيبه جديده حتى تصل عدد المشاركات او الردود الى10مشاركات على الاقل . فالغايه من هذا المنتدى هو المشاركه فى الراى و تبادل الاراء بيننا .ولكم منى خاص المحبه و فائق الاحترام.ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## mimfarahat (21 سبتمبر 2010)

اتقدم بالشكر لأخي الكريم ونحن في الانتظار ليس فقطلمجرد تركيبات ولكن الاهم هو الاساس العلمي للموضوع ككل لذلك ارجوا كتابة الاسس العلمية او نشر الكتب اللكترونية في هذا المجال


----------



## mazen222 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بإنتظارك اخي ابو مسلم


----------



## hema_sh (22 سبتمبر 2010)

*نحن في انتظارك يا ابا مسلم*


----------



## مسلم المغربي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

:56:فل تكتب يا اخ ابو مسلم الخرساني وجزاك الله خيرا:56:​


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اسف للاخوه الاعزاء لانقطاعى عن المشاركه خلال الفتره السابقه لاننى كنت محبط من عدم الاهتمام من جانب الكثير من الاعضاء بالموضوعات التى اكتبها بالرغم من اهميتها و احتياج الغالبيه لمثل هذه التركيبات ولكننى قررت ان اشارك مره اخرى من اجل اخوانى الذين اهتموا بالرد و الاستفسار فمثل هؤلاء لا يمكننى التخلى عنهم لانهم وثقوا فى و لن اخذلهم ابدا فتابعونى خلال الفتره القادمه لاننى ساكتب عن الكثير من التركيبات التى يستفيد منها الجميع و لكم منى جزيل الشكر. ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

من يريد معرفة من اين تاتى مادة الكاربابول السائل ارجوا متابعة موضوعى فى كيفية تصنيع الديتول لاغراض التنظيف.و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## elkemia (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اولا يا جماعة للأمانة انا سألت
احد الأعضاء المحترمين فى الملتقى على مادة الكاربابول السائل
قالى انه مش موجود فى السوق
وقالى انه من فترة كان فى كاربابول سائل منتهى الصلاحية موجود فى السوق
ودة كان امريكى وبراميله 217 كيلو لونها اسود
وكان سعر الكيلو معروض على العضو دة ب 5 جنية للكيلو
وقالى ان دية كمية وخلصت ومش هتبقى متوفرة فى السوق تانى​


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:الاخ الكريم elkemia تحيه طيبه وبعد: ارجو ان اوضح لك بعض الاشياء التى تخفى عليك وهى :اولا الاخ الكريم من قال لك المعلومات السابقه قد خدعك للاتى:ان الكاربابول السائل سعره قد عرض عليه بسعر 5جنيه للكيلو وذلك لاننى ببساطه و بلا فخر تاجر ومصنع كبير و حجم تجارتى كبير جدا و استطيع الحصول على المواد الخام من منابعها باقل اسعار عن السوق لاننى اشترى كميات كبيره جدا و بسعر كاش لا يستطيع هذا الاخ الكريم ان يشترى 1/10من هذه اما الكميات و بالرغم من ذلك اشترى الكاربابول اعلى من هذا السعر بكثير قد يكون من عرض عليه هذا السعر قد خدعه اما بخصوص ان هذا الكاربابول منتهى الصلاحيه فهو فعلا منتهى الصلاحيه ولكن هذا بالنسبه لمستحضرات التجميل من شامبو و شاور و خلافه اما بالنسبه لمواد المنظفات و المعطرات فانا من اوجد له هذه الاستعمالات عمليا و اتحدى هذا العضو الكريم الذى تقول عنه هذا الكلام ان يوجد له مثل هذه الاستعمالات لانها عن خبره و تجربه عمليه كبيره فى هذا المجال اشك ان لديه 1/10 منها اما بخصوص انه ليس متوافرا فى السوق فاذا اراد هذه الماده فليطلبها و ساتى اليه بمائه طن اذا اراد او كان لديه الجديه و ليس الكلام ع الفاضى و المليان .


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:الاخوه الاعزاء اعضاء و زوار المنتدى الكريم تحيه طيبه و بعد :ارجو من اخوانى الكرام من يكتبون الردود ان يتحروا الدقه فيما يكتبون و ذلك خالصا لله تعالى و الا يسيئوا الظن على اتفه الاسباب بدون دليل مقنع و قاطع فانا ليس لى ناقة ولا جمل من كتاباتى عن التركيبات التى اصنعها فلن استفيد من بيعها فانا لا احتاج لذلك و لا ابغى غير وجه الله تعالى و اقولها للاخوه الكرام من اراد ان يجرب تصنيع هذه التركيبات ليتاكد من جدواها فليجرب فى كميات صغيره واذا وضح له صحة هذه التركيبه فلا اطلب منه سوى الدعاء لى بظهر الغيب و اما من يكتبون ردود بناءا على اقاويل غير صحيحه او انه لم يتحرى الدقه فاقول له اتق الله و اعلم انك ستحاسب عن افتراؤك على غيرك بغير دليل او برهان واضح .مع خالص حبى و تقديرى للجميع و الله الموفق


----------



## mimfarahat (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو مسلم الخرسانى قال:


> اسف للاخوه الاعزاء لانقطاعى عن المشاركه خلال الفتره السابقه لاننى كنت محبط من عدم الاهتمام من جانب الكثير من الاعضاء بالموضوعات التى اكتبها بالرغم من اهميتها و احتياج الغالبيه لمثل هذه التركيبات ولكننى قررت ان اشارك مره اخرى من اجل اخوانى الذين اهتموا بالرد و الاستفسار فمثل هؤلاء لا يمكننى التخلى عنهم لانهم وثقوا فى و لن اخذلهم ابدا فتابعونى خلال الفتره القادمه لاننى ساكتب عن الكثير من التركيبات التى يستفيد منها الجميع و لكم منى جزيل الشكر. ابو مسلم الخرسانى


 

الجميع في انتظارك أخانا الكريم - جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elkemia (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ابو مسلم الخرسانى قال:


> :59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59::59:الاخوه الاعزاء اعضاء و زوار المنتدى الكريم تحيه طيبه و بعد :ارجو من اخوانى الكرام من يكتبون الردود ان يتحروا الدقه فيما يكتبون و ذلك خالصا لله تعالى و الا يسيئوا الظن على اتفه الاسباب بدون دليل مقنع و قاطع فانا ليس لى ناقة ولا جمل من كتاباتى عن التركيبات التى اصنعها فلن استفيد من بيعها فانا لا احتاج لذلك و لا ابغى غير وجه الله تعالى و اقولها للاخوه الكرام من اراد ان يجرب تصنيع هذه التركيبات ليتاكد من جدواها فليجرب فى كميات صغيره واذا وضح له صحة هذه التركيبه فلا اطلب منه سوى الدعاء لى بظهر الغيب و اما من يكتبون ردود بناءا على اقاويل غير صحيحه او انه لم يتحرى الدقه فاقول له اتق الله و اعلم انك ستحاسب عن افتراؤك على غيرك بغير دليل او برهان واضح .مع خالص حبى و تقديرى للجميع و الله الموفق


 
اولا كويس انك اعترفت ان الكربابول دة منتهى الصلاحية 
ومن صفات التاجر الصادق انه يبين عيوب ومحاسن الخامات اللى بيبعها
ثانيا حجم التجارة اللى انت شغال فيها انا عايز اقولك على حاجة الكبير فى اللى أكبر منه فى السوق
ثالثا انت بتقول انك بجيب كميات وأسعار خيالية ومن منابعها وجيت لغاية الكربابول المنتهى الصلاحية
بتاعته من 4 سنوات وبتقول اشترته أغلى وهو فعلا ثمنه 5 جنية أو اقل
رابعا الأخ اللى انا بقولك عليه ربنا يزيده ويبارك للجميع دة بيصدر شغل للخارج ولية مصنع فى السودان دلوقتى
علشان ضغط الشغل اللى عنده وبيفتح سوق فى دول افريقيا...........اللى انت بتقول انه ميجيش عشر حجمك
المهم يا جماعة الكربابول دة منتهى الصلاحية ودة طالع من شركة​​​​p&g لوط كيماويات عبارة عن 7 أو 8 طن
هما اللى موجودين فى السوق كل واحد اشرى شوية اللى اشترى برميل واللى اشترى 3 وهكذا
فياريت متقولش 100 طن والكلام دة كله انت اللى تتأكد الأول​


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو الاخ elkemia متابعة ردى عليه فى موضوع كيفية تصنيع معطر الغسيل(الداونى).مع الشكر


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

:7 7:الى الاخ elkemia اذا كان مستوى الحوار معك قد وصل الى هذا الحد من عدم الاحترام و الاتهام فى الذمه فساكون خصمك امام الله يوم القيامه فيما افتريت به على و اقول لك اقرا ردى جيدا على اتهاماتك المفتراه على فانا لن استفيد منك لا ماديا و لا معنويا لكى اغشك فى تركيبه قد اقترحتها و للعلم هذا الكاربابول خارج من شركة ليفر مصر على انه اكسبير بالنسبه لمستحضرات التجمل من شامبو و شاور و خلافه اما بالنسبه للتركيبات التى اقترحتها فهو مناسب تماما و يؤدى دوره فى تركيب المنتجات بفاعليه واننى لا اقصد التفاخر من حجم تجارتى و لكننى ادلل لك على اننى لست تاجرا صغيرا لاخدع فى اسعار المواد الخام التى اشتريها بكميات كبيره لاننى اتعامل مع اكثر من موزع اما بالنسبه لكميات الكاربابول فانا على وعدى معك اذا اردت 100 طن فسارشدك من اين تشتريها و لكننى فى النهايه اسف اذا كنت قد تخطيت معك حدود اللباقه و الذوق و لكننى عاتب عليك ايضا بانك اتهمتنى بتهم باطله و ارجوا الا يكون فى صدرك شئ تجاهى مع خالص تقديرى و احترامى لك وللجميع


----------



## ابو مسلم الخرسانى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة elkemia 

اولا كويس انك اعترفت ان الكربابول دة منتهى الصلاحية 
ومن صفات التاجر الصادق انه يبين عيوب ومحاسن الخامات اللى بيبعها
ثانيا حجم التجارة اللى انت شغال فيها انا عايز اقولك على حاجة الكبير فى اللى أكبر منه فى السوق
ثالثا انت بتقول انك بجيب كميات وأسعار خيالية ومن منابعها وجيت لغاية الكربابول المنتهى الصلاحية
بتاعته من 4 سنوات وبتقول اشترته أغلى وهو فعلا ثمنه 5 جنية أو اقل
رابعا الأخ اللى انا بقولك عليه ربنا يزيده ويبارك للجميع دة بيصدر شغل للخارج ولية مصنع فى السودان دلوقتى
علشان ضغط الشغل اللى عنده وبيفتح سوق فى دول افريقيا...........اللى انت بتقول انه ميجيش عشر حجمك
المهم يا جماعة الكربابول دة منتهى الصلاحية ودة طالع من شركة
p&g لوط كيماويات عبارة عن 7 أو 8 طن
هما اللى موجودين فى السوق كل واحد اشرى شوية اللى اشترى برميل واللى اشترى 3 وهكذا
فياريت متقولش 100 طن والكلام دة كله انت اللى تتأكد الأول

الاخ الكريم elkemia تحيه طيبه و بعد:اردت ان اذكر لك ملحوظه صغيره اننى استهلكت من هذه الماده الى الان 6 طن وساشترى خلال هذه الايام 4 طن ايضا لانك لو ركزت فى كلامى ببساطه ستعلم ان جميع الشركات التى تصنع مستحضرات التجميل من شامبو و شاور و خلافه تستهلك هذه الماده و هى متوفره فى السوق ولا يعلم الكثير عن اعادة تشغيل هذه الماده بصوره اخرى بعيدا عن مجال المستحضرات فى تصنيع الديتول ومعطر الغسيل بفاعليه عاليه فانها اذا كانت لا تؤدى وظيفتها فى المستحضرات فانها بعد اعادة تشغيلها مره اخرى فى المنظفات تؤدى الوظيفه المطلوبه منها بصوره كبيره و لا ينتج عن استخدامها اى ضرر سواء للمنتج او للمستهلك .كما اننى ايضا استخدم اسما مجازيا لاننى لو ذكرت لك اسمى الحقيقى فستعلم اننى لم اقصد التفاخر بحجم اعمالى واننى لست فى حاجه ان اعرف احد بنفسى لاننى معروف بالفعل اما بخصوص الاخ الذى ذكرته فانك تكاد تقصد احد اصدقائى المقربين فهو يعلم ما انا عليه بالفعل وارجوا منك مره اخرى ان الذى حدث بيننا لا يعد الا سحابة صيف و مرت بسلام ولا يكون فى صدرك شئ تجاهى والا تتاثر الصداقه بيننا القائمه على المحبه و الاحترام المتبادل.


التوقيع:
ابو مسلم الخرسانى


----------



## alaziez.alhakiem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

نعم نحن بانتظار تفاصيل الموضوع:87:​


----------



## body_ct (24 أكتوبر 2010)

نحن فى الانتظار


----------



## محمد العدوى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

توكل على اللة واكتب ونحن فى انتظارك يا ابو مسلم من ابو كريم


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم ابو مسلم يشرفنى صداقتك واهتمامك الكبير وان شاء الله سأقوم بالتجربة اليوم وسأعلمك بما نتج وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dina_mohamed_ad (28 أكتوبر 2010)

نحن في إنتظار موضوع الزهره السائله


----------



## مسلم المغربي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

:56:السلام عليكم الأخ أبو مسلم الخرساني نطلب منك تجاوز المشكلة مع الأخ الذي لم يحسن التصرف ونعتذر منك بالنيابة عن الأخ الله يهديه . أما المهم عندنا في هذا المنتدى لغالي والمميز أننا نساعد بعضنا البعض لوجه الله بعيدا عن أي تصرف سيء والله الموفق لنبدأ على بركة الله.:56:


----------



## روح صلاح (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammed elshmy (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا ييسر لك الامور*


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aboahmed_1972 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

لو سحمت اين التركيبات ؟


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## ahmed_nafa (27 نوفمبر 2015)

ابو خرسانة .العلم والمساعده مش بتتشحت..انت فاااارغ


----------



## alisuez11 (26 سبتمبر 2016)

*لا تدع الشيطان يحبط عملك ولا تتوقف عن نفع الناس مهما اساءو ..... عفوا : لو ان فرس ركلك هل ستركله 000000000000000*


----------



## محمد الحضرمي (9 أكتوبر 2016)

اتوجه لادارة المنتدى باغلاق موضوع ابومسلم فلا يوجد عنده شيء ليقدمه سوى التبجح والتنطع 
رجاء لا نريد تركيبته اغلقوا الموضوع رجاء


----------



## Abo Ahmed 1 (20 يناير 2017)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
يجماعة الي بينزل تركيبة مينتظرش شئ من الخلق بل من الخالق خذ اجرك في اخرتك وكتمان العلم 
ارجو من الأخ المهندس مسلم ابو خرسانة ان يفهم كلامي صح وشكرااااااااا


----------



## Mouktar39 (20 مارس 2018)

مشكور


----------



## HAKIM201089 (25 يونيو 2018)

وصلت الى اخر الموضوع وللاسف لم اجد شيء..للاسف ادهشتنا معك​


----------



## HAKIM201089 (25 يونيو 2018)

لمادا لا يتم حدف مثل هده المواضيع التي والله اخدت من وقتي الكتير وتجولت الى ان وصلت اخر صفحة ولم استفد شيئ


----------



## حمدان جاسم علي (31 مارس 2020)

ارجو ادراج تركيبة معطر الغسالات للاستفادة منها كما استفدنا من غيرها من التركيبات وصنعها في المنزل للتوفير مع الشكر الجزيل لكم


----------

